

The coolest incubator you've probably never heard of - rmason
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/18/nsf-innovation-corps-the-coolest-incubator-youve-probably-never-heard-of/

======
kylemaxwell
I could've done without the nationalistic jingoism at the end, but I love
seeing a partnership that focuses on producing really cool, new stuff, rather
than new ways to get people to click on ads.

